# Restoring Slavic dialect continuum



## UkrainianPolyglot

There is a dialect continuum in North (East and West) Slavic languages and in the South Slavic languages. Unfortunately because of the Magyar invasion and settlement of the Carpathian basin the dialect continuum between the North and South branches has been broken. The closest languages to each other from North and South groups are Slovak and Slovene. My solution is as follows,- create a new Slavic language that is a fusion of Slovak and Slovene. First remove all the features that they do not share in common, such as the dual number in Slovene; remove the words which are not recognizable to either language, try to revive some archaic words to build a common vocabulary. Make this language to be taught in Slovak and Slovene schools, which should be very easy to learn. An alternative route could be through Bulgaria and Ukraine (either Russian or Ukrainian), but this would require much more effort. It's also very important to preserve and promote the existing transitional dialects such as Rusyn, Torlakian, and Kajkavian.


----------



## ahvalj

Now you have to convert the Hungarians...


----------



## DarkChild

And what would be the reason for this? I don't see a practical use of such a task.


----------



## bigic

The similar idea was proposed after WWI:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_Corridor
But it didn't include teaching the area's inhabitants a Slavic language.


----------



## UkrainianPolyglot

bigic said:


> The similar idea was proposed after WWI:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_Corridor
> But it didn't include teaching the area's inhabitants a Slavic language.



Very sad that the proposal failed to take shape.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Restoring the former dialect continuum has been proved to be impossible.

About 1800AD, about 200000 Bulgarians were deported from the Ottoman empire into the Russian empire. Their language did not merge into the local dialect continuum, it did not join the local dialect continuum.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

UkrainianPolyglot said:


> Very sad that the proposal failed to take shape.



Aside from pan-Slavic nationalism, what possible justification could there be for this idea?


----------



## rusita preciosa

_Mod note:
Let's not turn this language discussion into a history lesson or a political debate_


----------



## malinar

I've no idea what's going on in this topic,





bigic said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_Corridor


*But this is just so awesome!!*




OK, continue on now...


----------

